# Brace Height and Axle to Axle Adjustment



## Deezlin

I am getting a little confused.  On a dual cam bow to adjust brace height and axle to axle without affecting draw length, do you added or remove the same number of twists from the cables and string? On a single cam, do you added or remove twice the amount to the string, as you do the cable?

Although, I don't own one, what do you do for the hybrids?

Is it more important to maintain axle to axle, or brace height?


----------



## littlebubba

Let me try to answer this one. IF you add twist you will shorten the string so you axle to axle will decrease which will bend the limbs more increasing the brace height. As far as maintaining either they are just reference point. Depending on what poundage and draw length you set a bow at it will change the axle to axle and the brace. Get the bow set for the poundage you want to shoot and the draw length and forget about the brace and axle to axle. When I adjust the weight on a bow I tighten both limbs to max. Then I back off each the same amount until I reach the poundage wanted. Then I take 1/2 turn off the lower limb. After setting all this paper tune and shoot. What I am saying if after all set up your brace is 7.5 inches instead of 8 and if the bow is suppose to have a 34 inch axle to axle and it is 33.25 don't worry about it.
Bubba


----------



## psychobowz

by twisting, or untwisting, string or cable you will (if even in a very minor way), affect the draw length.


----------

